#ubuntu-ch 2017-12-13
<WaVeR> Tribaal>  Chris, hello when you have some spare time, can you please review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/ReVerificationApplication2017
 * Tribaal looks
<Tribaal> WaVeR: looks good
<WaVeR> Merci Chris ツ
